
My Case for Veganism (2018) - calcifer
https://blog.merovius.de/2018/01/02/my-case-for-veganism.html
======
hactually
I'll open the gambit with I totally agree with the OP that in a world with
replicators, why would you go for the kill based option when you don't need to
for the same mouth feel, proteins, fats and texture.

But that's the issue. That's not the case and though I'd love to see that tech
moved forward we're not there yet.

~~~
uxcolumbo
Food prepared in a vegan manner provides all the nutrients you need, there
have been several studies to confirm this and millions of vegans are also
proof of this that we don't need to consume animal products to survive
(depends where you are, e.g Inuits need to hunt to survive).

That leaves 2 criteria you listed that are not 100 covered, which are mouth
feel and texture. Both of those things are not necessary for our survival.

Do you think mouth feel and texture are more important than reducing animal
suffering, reducing destruction of our environment and eliminating horrible
working conditions for other humans?

Do you have to have the exact mouth feel and texture to make that moral
decision?

Foods without animal products are quite delicious, it just takes the
willingness to try and take it step by step, like the author did.

We don't need replicators to make more compassionate and sustainable choices.

Check out [https://www.challenge22.com](https://www.challenge22.com) if you're
interested in giving it a try.

~~~
hactually
I don't think I agree, I'm sensitive to grains and sugar so following a low
carb diet.

A single steak gives me 680 Calories, 48g of fat, 62g of protein and a raft of
macronutrients.

If I could get vegan food to deliver the same I'd happily swap over to be
honest.

~~~
uxcolumbo
Ok, I didn’t know that.

But there are plenty of vegan low-carb options available.

Maybe this article[0] helps or check out the challenge22 site, they have vegan
dieticians who can provide more guidance if you’re interested.

[0] [https://www.onegreenplanet.org/natural-health/why-you-
should...](https://www.onegreenplanet.org/natural-health/why-you-should-try-a-
low-carb-vegan-diet/)

~~~
hactually
Thank you for that link, I do appreciate the effort.

My current intake from carbs is < 5% so it doesn't look like my current needs
would be able to be met:

Fat 219 grams 70 %

Protein 182 grams 26 %

Net Carbs 25 grams4 %

I keep watch of the industry though and hopefully I can meet the market on
this.

~~~
uxcolumbo
Thanks for trying to find a vegan solution for your specific needs. Many
people wouldn't have even clicked that link.

I'm not a nutritionist, so I don't know how to hit your targets.

If it's because you're bodybuilding, you might want to check out vegan body
builder forums or the vegan fitness community on Reddit.

Here are more ideas for low carb foods (further down the page)

[https://www.onnit.com/academy/vegan-keto-
diet/](https://www.onnit.com/academy/vegan-keto-diet/)

